# Why is my passenger side soaking wet?POSITIVE UPDATE!



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

On the passenger side I seem to be getting a gathering of water each morning on the floor mat.

Having had a massive trawl through simular problems it seems the most likely cause of this is blocked drain pipes. Anyone able to tell me where I can locate these to get them cleared

IS this where the pipes are then? 









And this is what the car looks like at the moment [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

not sure if its in the relevent area just being infront of the doors, but i noticed, when ya open ya bonnet, just around the hinge, there is a weep hole. I found a berry trapped in both my weep holes, along with an accumilation of bits of leaf litter slime, might help mate :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you have a roadster or a coupe :?:


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a roadster


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

You have a drain hole either side where the soft top mechanism folds into. With the top down shine a torch in and I'm sure

you'll see them if its not full with water like one side of mine was. I just used a coat hanger straightened out and had to

just poke around till I found the drain hole I knew it was the right place when water gushed out from beneath.

Hope this helps


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes as above but be very careful if you are useing something with a sharp end as the drain tube is made from a light plastic material and contains a spring like coil to keep it round It is very easy to puncture the plastic


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice....

I took the top down and looked around with a torch but couldnt find any holes/drains. Anyone able to tell/show me the actual place I should be looking?
Thanks


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Another bump as the floor is soaking! Help!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

They are below where the soft top hinges :roll: Can you see water there? I could on mine on one side so gently poked around


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Still cant find anything like a pipe/drain.

Pics added to the op


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

The drain holes are below the mechanism as in your first pic yes, see if you have water trapped with a torch, if you have you'll just have to poke around, when the water drains you know you found it but by the looks of where the carpet is wet it might not be these, bit to far forward but could be wrong :?


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

markypoo said:


> The drain holes are below the mechanism as in your first pic yes, see if you have water trapped with a torch, if you have you'll just have to poke around, when the water drains you know you found it but by the looks of where the carpet is wet it might not be these, bit to far forward but could be wrong :?


Had a poke round with a hanger and didnt come across any water or holes :?


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

There was also a service "aktion" (11165) for "water on the floor of the pasanger side". This was due to a falty contstruction of the sealing some where around the aircon unit. Try giving Audi a call, they should be able to tell you if your car was affected and if it has been done.

//U


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

UR_TT said:


> There was also a service "aktion" (11165) for "water on the floor of the pasanger side". This was due to a falty contstruction of the sealing some where around the aircon unit. Try giving Audi a call, they should be able to tell you if your car was affected and if it has been done.
> 
> //U


Its not that 

Bump for todays experts


----------



## GarryTT (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Matt

Did you manage to find a solution to this I have exactly the same problem? My passenger well looks exactly like your pictures.

I am going to have a poke about for the drain pipes to see if they are block, but I was wondering if you had found anything else?

Garry


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

GarryTT said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Did you manage to find a solution to this I have exactly the same problem? My passenger well looks exactly like your pictures.
> 
> ...


have a look at my post m8 viewtopic.php?f=2&t=157349


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

Just to point something out from your picture in your original post.










Looks to me like your door seal has had it, or else it has been moved recently. It appears the plastic trim on the "inside" of the seal looks wet. I had this just this week. The water runs down the door rubbers on the insde of the door seal but they get to the inside of the door seal through an area where it has either perished or moved. Try reseating this are but I would imagine it will prob come back so will eventually need replacing. The water at this point will run down onto the bodywork under the plastic trim and the carpet and slowly fill your floor well. With the amount of rain we are currently experiencing this will fill up pretty quickly.

Just a thought but looks strangly familiar. :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mattcafc said:


> I have a roadster


 Yep girly cars weep. :wink:


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

Dont the drip trays inside the car that sit in the corner of the roof recess gudie water from the roof out through a hole in the rear arch? I dont see how you can have a wet front footwell from this :? surely the recess behind the seat would be wet as well?

Ive noticed mine is fogging up after being driven in wet conditions, so thought i would have a look today, the roof recess and the recess on the floor behind the seats are dry, but the drivers side footwell is soaking wet, any ideas on that one?


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

GarryTT said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Did you manage to find a solution to this I have exactly the same problem? My passenger well looks exactly like your pictures.
> 
> ...


No still havent sorted it yet. Will have a look at Gnudds suggestion Tomorrow morning


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

this will most defo be the drain trays/pips being blocked up

Here are a few pictures. 
First three are the outlet pipe behind the plastic inner wheel arch. The last on is the Drip tray.
I would suggest simply blowing the airline into the Drip tray outlet first and see if that does the trick. Pour some water into the drip tray and see if it escapes. If it is escaping you could simply flush water through it and that should clean out the remaining debris. The best thing to do is remove the inner wheel arch otherwise the debris could remain behind it but its not entirely necessary.

pics




























the drip tray behind the seat


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

the last pic shown is the roadster with the roof down and the tray is located close to the fold in the roof (when roof down), if that makes sense for locating the tray to put a rod down the hole in the tray, i used one of my dads welding rods :mrgreen:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

and its weird how the foot well is damp from the drip trays but mine was before me clearing the pipes so some how its runs down into the foot wells

solved the problem for me :mrgreen:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Seem to have this problem on my passenger side as well mainly behind the seat. :x the last few days i have noticed a lot of condensation on the underside of the roof not thinking the floor would be wet as well look like i've found my job for the weekend . :x


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Right anymore ideas were these drain holes are i have had a poke down the sides of the roadster hood with no luck had both wheels off and wheel arch cover cleaned out the black large gromit near the bottom but still the passenger side carpet is soaking after last nights heavy rain. do you think its a roof problem last time i waterproofed it was about 2 years ago also any ideas where i find the drip trays behind the seats i cant make the picture out :? .if i cant find the problem looks like a trip to APS. :?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

barton TT said:


> Right anymore ideas were these drain holes are i have had a poke down the sides of the roadster hood with no luck had both wheels off and wheel arch cover cleaned out the black large gromit near the bottom but still the passenger side carpet is soaking after last nights heavy rain. do you think its a roof problem last time i waterproofed it was about 2 years ago also any ideas where i find the drip trays behind the seats i cant make the picture out :? .if i cant find the problem looks like a trip to APS. :?


trust me m8 , unless you are shown , not the easiest to find
with roof up unless you are tiny and bendy... from inside the car you will not see them
roof 1/2 down or fully down...you will not see them

the best way i found them is with the roof up standing on one side looking into the back window, with a bright torch....even in daylight right into the corner,say under the hood hinge










sorry 3 should say = entrance to pipe leading to outlet behind rear wheel arch cover


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

Hood in closed position, get your head between the hoops and look towards the top seatbelt mount, but down in the roof recess area :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks guys will have another look in morning after all this rain tonight.  good job i have a wet and dry vac it becoming a daily mop up.i also have about 2'' of water in spare tyre well would this come from the blocked drip tray. :? so i remove the rubber gromit.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

yes deffo m8, i am in hope i have cured our problem.....it is hard to tell yet as the back parcel shelf was so wet and it is to damp to dry out yet :x 
make sure you do not have tha cable problem i had


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Sid hope i can solve it tomorrow or its back to the drawing board, going to fabsil the roof anyway once we get a dry day. :roll: think i need one of your car tents at the moment.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Had another go at these drip trays now driver side was full of water which cleared once i poked with a wire coat hanger but all the wet carpets are on passenger side this side seemed clear although i did have a poke about on friday with roof down,so i guess i just need to give it a few days or weeks to see if it dry out. And inside the car and boot are not full off condensation now.i've ordered some fabsil for the roof so i will coat this again once we get a dry day.thanks all again for the help.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Been dry for a week now  just dryed out the carpets with hair dryer and wet and dry hover and waterproof the roof with fabsil so thanks again for all the help. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok tried to sort this today.

there was no water on the passanger side train but was in the drivers side? odd

Anyway, on the drivers side if i poke wire down it, it wont come out the bottom. And if i poke wire up it, it wont come out the top? Yet theres nothing blocking it???


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

mattcafc said:


> Ok tried to sort this today.
> 
> there was no water on the passanger side train but was in the drivers side? odd
> 
> Anyway, on the drivers side if i poke wire down it, it wont come out the bottom. And if i poke wire up it, it wont come out the top? Yet theres nothing blocking it???


Why don't you take your car to a petrol station where you can use a airline then try and blow though from both ways i did this as well as clearing with the wire.


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

barton TT said:


> mattcafc said:
> 
> 
> > Ok tried to sort this today.
> ...


Ok i'll try that Tomorrow.

This is whats happening.

I can pour water down the passanger side and it will come out at the bottom like its supposed to. However on the drivers side it doesnt come out.

If there is a problem just in the drivers side would it effect water in the passenger footwell, because thats where the water is, however in the last couple of days i now have water in BOTH footwells?!

Are both water drains supposed to go from the top and come out at the wheel arch on both sides?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

To be honest mate i don't think your problems are with the drip trays behind the seat all my wet areas were behind the seats with puddles of water. your wet areas are at the front so i think water might be get in from somewhere else. :?


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

barton TT said:


> To be honest mate i don't think your problems are with the drip trays behind the seat all my wet areas were behind the seats with puddles of water. your wet areas are at the front so i think water might be get in from somewhere else. :?


They are behind the seats aswell. It all started behind the seats, and now its in the front footwells


----------



## donnydave (Oct 9, 2005)

I have the same problem, both footwells puddled, but no sign of wet carpets anywhere else.
Had a look at the drain sumps, and both of them full of water (as above), so I used a 12" legnth of wire and prodded the drain holes which looked as though they were blocked with bits of rotting leaves. After a few moments it drained, so I flushed it through.
Did the same for both sides, but need to check the wiring, as water is tending to run down it - as per bigsyd, a job for tomorrow.
Not sure if it's cured the problem, but it needed doing and looks positive.


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Can I just confirm, the passanger side drain pipe should come out at the passanger wheel arch, and drivers side come out at the drivers wheel arch?


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Can I just confirm, the passanger side drain pipe should come out at the passanger wheel arch, and drivers side come out at the drivers wheel arch?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

mattcafc said:


> Can I just confirm, the passanger side drain pipe should come out at the passanger wheel arch, and drivers side come out at the drivers wheel arch?


Yes my water comes out either side.by the way have you checked your boot tyre well mine had 2'' of water in it sloshing about this water might have found its way forward to the carpets when sloshing about.


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

barton TT said:


> mattcafc said:
> 
> 
> > Can I just confirm, the passanger side drain pipe should come out at the passanger wheel arch, and drivers side come out at the drivers wheel arch?
> ...


Havent thought to even check the bootm, will be on it Tomorrow.

I made a mistake earlier saying i could get a hanger through one side. I cant get it through either. Should a hanger be long enough to go down the drain pipe and come out at the other end?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

My piece of wire when down at least 18'' or more till it hit the bottom but i did not see it come out the other end because the wheel arch liners were in place.
Hope you get it sorted mate, after todays heavy rain just checked mine and i seem to be dry for a change  and my roof is nice and waterproof after i fabsil it yesterday as well.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

not seen this fabsil stuff m8, do you rate it, easy to use???? do you get beading like wax on the car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> not seen this fabsil stuff m8, do you rate it, easy to use???? do you get beading like wax on the car


It is what I use mate and it was Dave J-i-a-B who put me on to it 
To answer your question yes you do get beading like on a well waxed car


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > not seen this fabsil stuff m8, do you rate it, easy to use???? do you get beading like wax on the car
> ...


cheers andy, just orderd from ebay


----------



## RichardB (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Car was steaming up windscreens, and the whole thing was pretty rancid. I discussed with the local Audi dealer who had advised about the pipes being blocked and quoted 4 figures to strip down the car to clear. Local garage thought it was a problem with the seals. I found water on the passenger side using the torch, with the hood down, and managed to poke the hole on the passenger side with a coat hanger which lead to the water flushing out by the wheel. Took about 5 minutes. No water on the drivers side. The boot seems pretty dry now except for the upholstery on the roof of the boot. Still got very wet footwells, but am hoping this just needs drying out now.

What was the reference to an AKTION though?. RichardB


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Update 2 !!!

So im driving along this evening, the windows are misty because of condensation in the car, so i whack the air con up and the rear window heating, then 5 minutes BANG! 
The whole rear window smashes through.

So pissed off.


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

And just read you cant replace just the window. Need a whole new soft top at £600+? is that correct?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear this mate but i think you are talking well over a grand can you claim on you insurance.??


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

or there is this on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-CABRIOLET ... 518eb32147

I'm sure ive read on here somewhere, that someone had just the glass replaced before, by a specialst.

I wonder what caused it to just shatter :? 

EDIT: Cant spell for toffee


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

You could try these people.
http://www.car-hood.co.uk/content.php?n ... =21&pID=95


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Farky said:


> or there is this on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-CABRIOLET ... 518eb32147
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure it just combusted, with the dampness and air con etc

Nightmare

Not even thinking about getting the hood sorted until the leak is sorted to be honest. In fact starting to think I might just get rid of the car alltogether


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a whole OEM TT black soft top in excellent condition.

Drop me a PM if you need one.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh mate sorry to hear your not having much luck.

Think of it this way - once its done its done for good.

Good luck and hope you sort it out.. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Rudetesh99 said:


> Think of it this way - once its done its done for good.
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


Exactly that mate. Tomorrow I plan on getting the leak sorted. Will be taking the whole car apart if I have to, at least now i can get to the drain pipes easy through the back window


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

:lol:

Glad to see your smiling about it mate!!

Get it sorted and then go for a drive. always a good way to put a unique smile on your face (the kind where your mouth hurts from smiling too much!!)

PM Charlie (User Name) as he might be able to help you out with a replacement. He runs TT-Spares and might be able to get you an alternative in the meantime if funds are low.

Cheers


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers Mitesh  , I do indeed and have pm'd Matt.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

All the best Matt with the repair but i would try and go though your insurance and get Audi to fit it.its a full days work to take and and replace not something your local mechanic can do.


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

barton TT said:


> All the best Matt with the repair but i would try and go though your insurance and get Audi to fit it.its a full days work to take and and replace not something your local mechanic can do.


Dont know if its worth blowing 15 years no claims though, thats the thing


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't you have protected no claims. :?


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

barton TT said:


> Don't you have protected no claims. :?


Good point!


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Good update finally.

THE LEAK IS FINALLY FIXED 8) 8) 8)

The rubber tube under the drip tray had got mangled and was stuck in the wrong position. It couldnt be saved, so we managed to get it out, and then just had to drill a tiny whole under the car to get all the water to come out. There was absolutly loads, could of filled a paddling pool! Probably was costing me double in petrol with all that extra weight.










Then for the smashed window, managed to cut some perspexs to fill the whole for the time being. Getting the hood replaced on the insurance....have to pay £450 excess though! :? Hopefully get it sortedt his week though, needed a new hood anyway!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Glad to see you got both problems sorted hope thats the end of your bad luck.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

markypoo said:


> just poke around till I found the hole I knew it was the right place when water gushed out from beneath.
> 
> Hope this helps


PMSL!


----------



## purpleprincess (Aug 22, 2010)

Snap! Thanks for updating on the outcome - I have the exact same problem with wet footwell, just need to get it fixed, no water in side just not coming out under the rear wheel arch drain on passenger side - parking facing up the hill with my car cover on at the mo!!!!


----------

